
Climate change: Warm winter ruins German ice wine harvest - elorant
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-51695464
======
Jommi
Something similar is happening in multiple European countries e.g. Helsinki
has not had over-night snow (snow that stays for two consecutive days) this
winter and it's likely it won't happen.

We are not sure what kind of butterfly effects this or other stuff (e.g. big
lakes not freezing for the first time in recorded history) will have, but it's
quite scary.

[https://yle.fi/uutiset/osasto/news/finland_experiencing_mild...](https://yle.fi/uutiset/osasto/news/finland_experiencing_mildest_winter_in_100_years/11160303)

~~~
antisthenes
The skiing industry is going to take quite a pounding. I imagine many resorts
that did not have to rely on artificial snow are going to go bankrupt or
outright close within the next decade.

------
Claudus
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_wine#Germany](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_wine#Germany)
“Germany Throughout the 19th century and until 1960, Eiswein harvests were a
rare occurrence in Germany. Only six 19th century vintages with Eiswein
harvests have been documented, including 1858, the first Eiswein at Schloss
Johannisberg.[2] There seems to have been little effort to systematically
produce these wines during this period, and their production was probably the
rare result of freak weather conditions.”

------
dejv
I can count at least 3 years in past 10 years without required temperatures
for ice wine production. Even in years with harvest we see it later and later
in winter, which leads to loss of grapes due to the rot making it not
economically viable anymore. 20 years ago you did ice wine harvest in late
November/early December. Now you are lucky harvesting in mid January.

------
ElijahLynn
Ice wine is the only wine I like (sweet).

~~~
saalweachter
I recommend investigating the world of sweet and foxy wines: Concord, Catawba,
and Muscat wines.

------
parsnips
Another single year observation attributed to climate.

~~~
thrill
Meanwhile, in Wyoming: "This Winter Has Been One Of The Snowiest On Record For
Wyoming, And It’s Not Over Yet"

[https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/wyoming/snow-storms-in-
wyomi...](https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/wyoming/snow-storms-in-
wyoming-2020-wy/)

~~~
gameswithgo
more snow doesn't mean it is colder

~~~
lozaning
But more cold does frequently mean less snow.

After a certain point the air is just to cold to hold any humidity.

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
This is a stereotypical first world problem. I think calling attention to it
risks trivializing the serious effects of climate change.

~~~
sgift
Because people loosing their livelihood is a 'first world problem' and not one
of a series of important problems? Or because it's in Germany and not
somewhere more 'relevant'?

I try to find a charitable reading of your post, but so far I've failed.

~~~
hutzlibu
Well, loosing your job, or preferred wine, is a different kind of problem,
than loosing your island. Thats what he or she meant.

